# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Thăm bãi đá giữa làn nước trong ở Cù Lao Câu - Du lịch Bình Thuận

## hangnt

*Cù Lao Câu với vẻ đẹp mê hồn là điểm du lịch vẫn còn giữ nguyên vẻ hoang sơ.*

Cù Lao Câu là một điểm đến còn hoang sơ ở Bình Thuận, hẳn sẽ hút hồn những người yêu du lịch bụi bằng biển xanh, bầu trời cao và đặc biệt là những bãi đá với hình dạng kỳ thú.



Nước biển trong xanh nhìn tận đáy.
Hẳn ai cũng từng thắc mắc mình nên đi đâu vào dịp cuối tuần? Nếu ở Sài Gòn, có lẽ Cù Lao Câu là một địa điểm lý thú dành cho các bạn yêu biển và thích sự hoang sơ. Đây là một điểm du lịch không mới nhưng vẫn luôn thu hút mọi người bởi vẻ đẹp rất riêng của mình.

Nằm cách làng chài Phước Thể (huyện Tuy Phong, tỉnh Bình Thuận) chừng 50 phút đi tàu, bạn dường như đặt chấn đến một nơi rất khác lạ.


Ở đó không có sự ồn ào, náo nhiệt hay hơi thở của cuộc sống đô thị, chỉ có trời, biển và đá.


Đây là nơi mà cứ mỗi năm vào mùa gió Nam, ngành nông nghiệp Bình Thuận thả hàng tỉ con tôm, cá giống ra biển, để bổ sung nguồn giống hải sản cho địa phương.


Đảo Cù Lao Câu hay còn gọi là Hòn Câu, cách đất liền chừng 7 hải lý và cách TP.Phan Thiết, tỉnh Bình Thuận khoảng 110 km về hướng Đông Bắc, có chiều dài trên 1.500m, nơi rộng nhất gần 700m, nơi cao nhất chỉ 7m, nổi lên giữa biển khơi như một “chiến hạm”.



Nước biển trong veo in nền trời xanh.
Đảo khá nhiều đá chồng, đất ít. Cả đảo chỉ có một cái giếng nước ngọt nằm trong doanh trại trung đội bộ binh làm nhiệm vụ giữ đảo, được gọi là “Giếng Tiên”.



Sở hữu làn nước biển trong veo cùng các bãi đá trải dài với các hình dạng kì thú, 
Cù Lao Câu dường như đẹp trong mọi thời điểm.



Những hòn đá hiện diện khắp nơi.



Vào lúc ban trưa, màu vàng của nắng, màu xanh của nước biển hòa quyện 
lẫn nhau khiến bạn chỉ muốn lao mình xuống vùng vẫy thật thỏa thuê.



Ngắm nhìn hoàng hôn từ cầu tàu hoặc bình minh trên trên cái bãi đá ven biển sẽ mang lại cho bạn những cảm xúc khó quên.



Những bãi đá mang lại vẻ bí hiểm cho vùng đất này.



Với những bạn yêu nhiếp ảnh hay pose hình, đây chắc chắn là địa điểm lý tưởng cho bạn.


_Theo Zing_

----------


## Mituot

Oa đẹp quá
Màu nước thật là tuyệt đẹp

----------


## lunas2

bãi đá nhìn đẹp quá, nc trong veo nhìn thick thật

----------


## khanhszin

nhìn nước biên mà mún nhảy xuống tắm lun mất

----------

